# Rookie trying to learn how to troll



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Any help would be appreciated. We went out yesterday for the 1st time with all our new gear trying to figure this thing out. I have a few questions. I'm using 8ft Okuma Rod & Reel with 20lb Power Pro braid 100 back with Off Shore Planers and P10's. I bought the "better clip" (see attachment) I was told. We caught 6 walleye and only 1 of them (7lber) broke the line lose from the black clip on the planer board. Is this normal or am I suppose to snap the line to break the line lose from the black clip once I have a fish on? Should I set my drag so lose that with any pull I'll hear the drag? Also, why is there a flag on the back of these boards. I don't see how you would use it.

I ran 1 rod with a Dispey Diver and night crawler harness. We caught 1 walleye on this setup and honestly I didn't even know I had a fish. I was just reeling it in to check the bait. With Dipsey Divers bending the rod in half to begin with how do you know when you have a hook up? My guess is setting the drag a click tight enough. Also, when I caught a fish the Dipsey Diver did not unsnap. Should I loosen the screw to make it easier to unsnap? Any help or additional points would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't run small boards, so I can't help you there. For the dipsy, use a fish scale and set it to release at 2 lbs of pressure. That's a starting point. Different people have different opinions, but I like my dipsy to release when there is a fish on. Others do not. There are also small clip on bells you can put on the tip of your rod to alert you to a fish.

But when you see the rod jerking on the holder, that's a good sign

But seriously, invite an experienced fisherman to go with you or look for an open seat, or book a small boat charter. That will help you out tremendously. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

And yes you loosen or tighten the screw on the dipsy to adjust its tension.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

In regards to Offfshore boards, I used them alot. You would snap your line into the black clip and it should always stay snapped on that black clip, or else you would not be able to bring your planar board back in. You then also snap your line into the red clip (but make sure you leave some slack between the black and red clip). Once a fish hits the line, it will pulled back and the red clip will also pull back the flag, which indicates you have a fish on.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

fishnguy said:


> View attachment 359649
> View attachment 359653
> View attachment 359655
> Any help would be appreciated. We went out yesterday for the 1st time with all our new gear trying to figure this thing out. I have a few questions. I'm using 8ft Okuma Rod & Reel with 20lb Power Pro braid 100 back with Off Shore Planers and P10's. I bought the "better clip" (see attachment) I was told. We caught 6 walleye and only 1 of them (7lber) broke the line lose from the black clip on the planer board. Is this normal or am I suppose to snap the line to break the line lose from the black clip once I have a fish on? Should I set my drag so lose that with any pull I'll hear the drag? Also, why is there a flag on the back of these boards. I don't see how you would use it.
> ...


You need a tattle tale flag kit for the flag to be used.It is not a necessity but they can be nice if adjusted correctly.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

There's another old thread on here about simple ways to rig a tattle tale flag. Personally, I use the flags with a small led light that is extremely bright so I can see them at night, but I am seriously considering upgrading to tattle tale for all the reasons I have heard. I have only been trolling for a few years and I am still learning new stuff all the time, this forum is exceptional about providing reliable information in a friendly environment. I will put a link to the other thread I mentioned in another post.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

You have the pro release on your board. I’m not sure how it works,but with the orange clips on the board and the line twisted between clips, when a fish gets on you give a tug on the rod and it should pull the line out of orange clip so that you fight the fish not the board. It doesn’t always work. Stick with your pro releases they are a little easier on the fingers. The flag on yout board is a stationery one, and I believe it just helps you to see your boards better. I give it a thumbs up, as for the tattle flags I don’t care for them on Lake Erie they half way down the majority of the time I’m using them. So I’d say they’re a waste especially in rougher water. As for your dipsy, I’d suggest being new to them use braided line so you don’t lose them. More experienced guys may think differently, but I’m fairly new to everything as well, and I lost a few using mono and that’s gets expensive after awhile. As for deploying and bites guys say to use the clicker and drag on the reel, and to an extent I agree, but that clicker gets a little annoying after awhile. For the bites I just watch the rod tip as stated above you’ll know by the reaction of the rod when it’s just the dipsy I’d say it’s more of a pull as opposed to a bite/fish more of a bounce. When you can’t get it to release give it a tug and it should pop the release if not adjust your tension. I actually prefer using dipsies over boards, less hassle. This is what I’ve learned in the past five years,and many other things from this site. Good people here. Good luck.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/home-made-tattle-flags.142726/


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow I thought the red clip was suppose to stay onto the line and the black clip was suppose to come off when you have a fish. Am I wrong? Red clip has a tooth you can put the line behind so it can't come off so I assumed it was meant to stay on the line.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You should also write your name address, and phone number on the back of your board with a permanent marker. That way if you loose it out in the lake, you might get it back.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

fishnguy said:


> Wow I thought the red clip was suppose to stay onto the line and the black clip was suppose to come off when you have a fish. Am I wrong? Red clip has a tooth you can put the line behind so it can't come off so I assumed it was meant to stay on the line.


You are correct.However the line does not release well with the big flip clip you have.Off shore makes a smaller orange clip that works well for releasing the line from the front clip to clear boards and bring fish in without fighting the board.The orange clips will not work with braid for releasing purposes.Braid must be wrapped.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> You should also write your name address, and phone number on the back of your board with a permanent marker. That way if you loose it out in the lake, you might get it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk



Great Idea. The 1st time I put a dipsey out....she gone! Not getting it back.


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

A few tips for you about your setup. For board rods most people use mono. I use 12lb Berkley big game. The length of your leads change depending on the lure you’re using and the depth of the fish. Precision trolling app is what most people use for that. With regards to the clips, some people like to have the line come out of the back clip, but I don’t like when it does that. I feel like I have more control over the fish when it’s coming in if the board is running normal with the line in both clips. I would suggest putting tattle flags on your boards. They’re very helpful to detect junk fish and small walleye. You definitely want them when running harnesses. I keep my drags set pretty tight on my board rods. There’s a ton of stretch in big game line so a tighter drag doesn’t hurt. I like to reel down on the fish some times before I take the rod out of the rod holder and I can’t do that with loose drags.


For dipsys, I set the tension just tight enough that the fish and the wave surge won’t trip the dipsy. Some people like to have the fish trip the dipsy, but I don’t like when they do that. In my opinion I get a better hookset with the tension of the untripped dipsy. I seem to lose less fish this way. When it trips it seems to slack a little and I’ll lose more fish. I run 30lb hi viz power pro for line. I keep the drags just tight enough on my dipsys that surge won’t pull any line out. There’s no stretch in the line so if you get something big on there you don’t want your drag buried. If you watch your rod, you’ll see the fish hit. It’s easier if you have 2 rods on a side. If you miss the hit and have one hanging, you will see that one looks different than the other. Popping the dipsy is really easy but it takes a minute for beginners to learn. I kind of do a quick but gentle sweeping hookset. If the tension is set right it’ll pop. I don’t jerk it or pop it or anything like that. There’s no stretch and popping it just rips hooks out and loses fish.


I have always suggested to beginners that they do a small boat educational charter. There are a bunch of guys that run them. It shortens the learning curve for both fishing and buying gear and saves way more money than it costs in the long run.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

lots of great info by some knowledgeable fisherman for sure. I would also suggest going on youtube . you will find at least 6 videos that will be helpful to you . I am a visual learner . 10 people here the same info & interpret it 10 different ways. the videos will put you in the boat with pros without all the costs involved. but having said all that i learned first hand on small boat charters from some top of the line Erie fisherman.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Your best shot at shortening your learning curve is to go out with an experienced troller, and let him show you some stuff. Or search Online mid winter seminars by Jim Stedke , and read till your blue in t he face.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

A dipsey tip if you’re new to running them is to go out when it is calm out. 
It will teach your eye how the bend in the rod is with just the dipsey on and with a fish on. 
It is A LOT easier to see the hit on a dipsey when it is calm out and the rods aren’t moving as much as they will be in waves and with boat surge. 
As far as tension on the dipsey release, we want the dipsey to not trip on a hit. 
We want to see the hit then take it out of the rod holder and trip it ourselves. 
As your trolling speed increases you will have to adjust the dipsey release a little tighter to reduce false tripping. 
Practice with them and you will get good quick.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

ou_bird said:


> A few tips for you about your setup. For board rods most people use mono. I use 12lb Berkley big game. The length of your leads change depending on the lure you’re using and the depth of the fish. Precision trolling app is what most people use for that. With regards to the clips, some people like to have the line come out of the back clip, but I don’t like when it does that. I feel like I have more control over the fish when it’s coming in if the board is running normal with the line in both clips. I would suggest putting tattle flags on your boards. They’re very helpful to detect junk fish and small walleye. You definitely want them when running harnesses. I keep my drags set pretty tight on my board rods. There’s a ton of stretch in big game line so a tighter drag doesn’t hurt. I like to reel down on the fish some times before I take the rod out of the rod holder and I can’t do that with loose drags.
> 
> 
> For dipsys, I set the tension just tight enough that the fish and the wave surge won’t trip the dipsy. Some people like to have the fish trip the dipsy, but I don’t like when they do that. In my opinion I get a better hookset with the tension of the untripped dipsy. I seem to lose less fish this way. When it trips it seems to slack a little and I’ll lose more fish. I run 30lb hi viz power pro for line. I keep the drags just tight enough on my dipsys that surge won’t pull any line out. There’s no stretch in the line so if you get something big on there you don’t want your drag buried. If you watch your rod, you’ll see the fish hit. It’s easier if you have 2 rods on a side. If you miss the hit and have one hanging, you will see that one looks different than the other. Popping the dipsy is really easy but it takes a minute for beginners to learn. I kind of do a quick but gentle sweeping hookset. If the tension is set right it’ll pop. I don’t jerk it or pop it or anything like that. There’s no stretch and popping it just rips hooks out and loses fish.
> ...



Thanks for the info. I'm running braid on everything. I'll keep the drag lose with the boards. My dipsey screw was pretty tight. I'll play around with it to get feel for how much tension it should be set at. What you described makes sense though.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Monarch Viper said:


> A dipsey tip if you’re new to running them is to go out when it is calm out.
> It will teach your eye how the bend in the rod is with just the dipsey on and with a fish on.
> It is A LOT easier to see the hit on a dipsey when it is calm out and the rods aren’t moving as much as they will be in waves and with boat surge.
> As far as tension on the dipsey release, we want the dipsey to not trip on a hit.
> ...


Good info. As I catch more fish on dispsey diver I think I'll have a better eye for when i fish is on. Wednesday was pretty calm and the walleye was only 19.5" that I probably drug around for who knows how long. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Definitely go with someone who knows what they are doing to get an idea what to and not to do and the nuances. You can easily turn a trip into a tangled nightmare really quick


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

look up 411 fishing. Mark fishes the same areas we do regularly.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Jim Stedke said:


> Your best shot at shortening your learning curve is to go out with an experienced troller, and let him show you some stuff. Or search Online mid winter seminars by Jim Stedke , and read till your blue in t he face.


I would suggest Gary Zart with Blue Dolphin Charters. He runs Dipseys and Off Shore Boards. I have been to a couple of his seminars also.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Gary Zart can most certainly provide what you need... if you can get an open date.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Lot of good info though I don't agree with a lot of it. I've been fishing Erie for walleyes for a long time. Your boards are set to keep from loosing them. The black release has 2 ways to set it. Back the line can pull out of it at times. Forward has a pin that holds the board on the line. The red clip also has a pin. Put the line behind the pin and it holds it. Set it in front of the pin and the line can pull out. Best to run mono for boards as braid will wear the pads and if you do go to the tattle flags you won't be able to keep them set as line will slip through. As for Dipseys I want the fish to trip it. When tripped the dipsey will plane toward the surface. Missed fish will take the bow out of the rod and you will know you have to pull it in to reset. A hooked fish will jerk the rod just like when you fished tight lines on the bank. The 2 pound set is probably the most used. After awhile you will know how to set it with out the scale. For both boards and dipseys I set the clicker on the reel and set the drag so that it just holds without letting line out. As was said before look for Jim Stedke's Mid Winter seminars. A Ton of info. I learned a lot from them in the day. In closing, fishing is a constant learning experience. There is always something new or something we forgot along the way.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

How about running 2 dipseys on the same side. Just thinking about it I would run my high dipsey at a 3 setting and my low dipsey at a 1. If I catch one on high dipsey I'm guessing you have your partner move your low dispey to the other side of the boat so it pulls the line out of the way without bringing it in? When you put the high dipsey back out again you move the low dispsey to the other side and put the high dipsey in the rod holder. Then go get your low dipsey and put it back in rod holder?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fishnguy said:


> How about running 2 dipseys on the same side. Just thinking about it I would run my high dipsey at a 3 setting and my low dipsey at a 1. If I catch one on high dipsey I'm guessing you have your partner move your low dispey to the other side of the boat so it pulls the line out if the way without bringing it in? When you put the high dipsey back out again you move the low dispsey to the other side and let put the high dipsey and put it in the rod holder. Then go get your low dipsey and put back in rod holder?


You may be overthinking it. Run shallow cranks straight out the back and boards on each side. With the bite the way it is now, a lot of fish in skinny water and fish in deeper water are high up in the water column, you will be hard pressed to hook up on that #1 and 2 dipsey. I have rarely gotten a few on the 3.5 setting this time of year in shallow water by pure luck as it’s the farthest from the boat. Boards and cranks are the ticket right now or you can try running just cranks with or without snap weights straight out the back depending on marks. As mentioned, try to get out with someone and/or check out Jim’s thread as it’s the next best thing to being on a experienced boat IMO. I sure learned a lot from it and from a lot of seasoned guys on here. Try not to overthink it and keep it simple. And don’t worry, you will be running all dipseys here really soon with an awesome bite. This is when you will learn a lot real quick, sometimes the hard way but will have a blast doing it. Good luck!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Not mentioned yet with dipsey's when in turns the inside dipsey may roll over on you on tight turns causing the line to tangle which you will not be able to trip... Also on slow days you need to make some wide turns and if your inside rod hooks up slow your speed, outside rod increase your speed, this is prime walleye fishing hook ups will come not like years back where few fish caught trolling all day! Go out and experiment and enjoy our fishery!!!


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd suggest that you watch trolling videos on YouTube. You can rewind,freeze, and keep your money for more equipment!


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd suggest that you watch trolling videos on YouTube. You can rewind,freeze, and keep your money for more equipment!


----------



## Ltrain (Apr 16, 2018)

Take some of the advice here and put mono on your board rods if you want to use releases that actually release. If not you'll be fighting slipping issues the whole time. I run different style boards ( sidewinder) with a pinch pad release and I too had all 6 rods spooled with braid and it was terrible, false releases and line slippage. Went to big game mono and never looked back everything perfect. I also run 6ft flouro leaders. On your dipseys you want to run strong braid to the diver, i use 50 lb power pro. Make sure you calibrate reels for proper distance . On my okuma magda 30's it's 200' 50 lb mono backer with 700' of 50 lb power pro. I run #1 dipseys with ring at a 1 and 3 setting out the side. Dipseys should be set to trip on a rod snap . Use clicker and kinda thumb the spool to set them, don't want to free spool as lure could tangle with diver, nice and easy and controlled. 
As suggested I'd wait til water warms to use dipseys, all boards and Bandits now, maybe also try tadpoles or true trips with harnesses and crawlers. Tight lines, good luck


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

fishnguy said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm running braid on everything. I'll keep the drag lose with the boards. My dipsey screw was pretty tight. I'll play around with it to get feel for how much tension it should be set at. What you described makes sense though.


I like to set my dipsey just tight enough to hold, that will change with speed and wave surge, I don’t care if one pops once in a while because of a wave surge. Fighting a locked dipsey sucks real bad plus you may not know when you have junk or a small eye on. I changed my boards clips to metal ones and now they run a little different and when a fish gets on they just lay over on their side. I have only used them a few times because dipseys are just easier.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> How about running 2 dipseys on the same side. Just thinking about it I would run my high dipsey at a 3 setting and my low dipsey at a 1. If I catch one on high dipsey I'm guessing you have your partner move your low dispey to the other side of the boat so it pulls the line out of the way without bringing it in? When you put the high dipsey back out again you move the low dispsey to the other side and put the high dipsey in the rod holder. Then go get your low dipsey and put it back in rod holder?


the best way to bring in the outside dipsy is just hold the rod tip high and in the center of the boat and dont start reeling the fish in until the fish gets behind the boat. leave the back diver where its at.

i run 3 lite bite slide divers per side. to let out a front diver i hold the rod tip high with the clicker on and set just loose enough to let line out. i let it out slow until its past the middle diver then take the rod up over the back divers and place in the holder. then i adjust the line out to the desired length.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

So much info out there on trolling... and in this thread.
The best and fastest way would be to go out with someone with your size boat that’s adept in trolling.
The next best way is to take a couple of suggestions and hit the water. Nothing like experience from time on the water. 
Also, it ain’t that hard. The fish are willing and there’s a zillion of them out there right now. You will figure it out!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Top lure is a P10. Any idea what the bottom lure is right below it?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fishnguy tried to send you PM but seems you don't have that on. I would gladly go out with you sometime and show you a few things if you like.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> Top lure is a P10. Any idea what the bottom lure is right below it?


Looks like a Renosky.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not having an issue with the pro release clips slipping on 20# power pro braid. They hold pretty tight, sometimes when I have a fish on I have to give it a 2nd yank to the inside to release the line from the clip. Went out yesterday evening and once the sun went down we got into them pretty good. Bandits and P10 100 back were hot. Nothing on the lone dispey pulling a Marvin p10. Tried 30-50 on setting 2 switched to a couple spoons but nothing doing. 46-50 fow. All 18-22" eaters.


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

fishnguy said:


> View attachment 359649
> View attachment 359653
> View attachment 359655
> Any help would be appreciated. We went out yesterday for the 1st time with all our new gear trying to figure this thing out. I have a few questions. I'm using 8ft Okuma Rod & Reel with 20lb Power Pro braid 100 back with Off Shore Planers and P10's. I bought the "better clip" (see attachment) I was told. We caught 6 walleye and only 1 of them (7lber) broke the line lose from the black clip on the planer board. Is this normal or am I suppose to snap the line to break the line lose from the black clip once I have a fish on? Should I set my drag so lose that with any pull I'll hear the drag? Also, why is there a flag on the back of these boards. I don't see how you would use it.
> ...


I love running dipsys, there so quick and easy to run once you get the hang of them. I like to pop the dipsy as well. I didn't see anyone else mention snubbers. I never use to run them with my dipsys. After you have a day with people that cant catch on to the "slow and steady" reel part of landing a fish or rougher lake conditions you will be glad you have them.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Think snubber also keeps dipsey from spinning when letting out line.When added the snubber didn't have any issues with line wrapping and preventing the release anymore.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are running more than one Dipsy on a side and you do get a tangle make sure to bring both rods in at the same time otherwise you will get an horrendous tangle! Don’t ask how I know.

Once you get comfortable with the Dipsy’s they are awesome. You can run 4 a side but it takes a lot of experience.









Here is a three rod setup with no fish on. Anything changes like distance between rod tips, line angle, etc. you probably have a fish (or a tangle ).

One thing to notice is the rod holders have bars, the rods have bars on them & the number of bars corresponds to the dipsy setting. That helps to keep the rods organized when it gets hot and heavy or you have rookies on the boat. 

Oh! And the red bars are on the port side, the starboard side has green bars. Last week we had several doubles and triples so there are rods all over the boat. You don't want to pick up a port side rod and put it on the starboard side!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> If you are running more than one Dipsy on a side and you do get a tangle make sure to bring both rods in at the same time otherwise you will get an horrendous tangle! Don’t ask how I know.
> 
> Once you get comfortable with the Dipsy’s they are awesome. You can run 4 a side but it takes a lot of experience.
> 
> ...


I've run 4 but 3 is more practical.

i use lite bite slide divers set on 4.5 then 3 then 1.5. the lite bite arm should be set very loose. the way mines set its very rare that the diver doesn't trip even on small white perch.


----------



## roundbadge (Jul 7, 2018)

I created trolling charts and laminated them kept under dash for trolling weights from 1 ounce thru 3 ounce at 4 different speeds which give me the line out required. Basically old school trolling and I run 4 lines out, only fish on days 10 knots or less and rarely get line cross


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishnguy said:


> How about running 2 dipseys on the same side. Just thinking about it I would run my high dipsey at a 3 setting and my low dipsey at a 1. If I catch one on high dipsey I'm guessing you have your partner move your low dispey to the other side of the boat so it pulls the line out of the way without bringing it in? When you put the high dipsey back out again you move the low dispsey to the other side and put the high dipsey in the rod holder. Then go get your low dipsey and put it back in rod holder?


how big is your boat ?how many rod holders ?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

How long of a lead from the dipsey do you run cranks or spoon


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> how big is your boat ?how many rod holders ?


18ft Sun Runner. 6 rod holders.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> How about running 2 dipseys on the same side. Just thinking about it I would run my high dipsey at a 3 setting and my low dipsey at a 1. If I catch one on high dipsey I'm guessing you have your partner move your low dispey to the other side of the boat so it pulls the line out of the way without bringing it in? When you put the high dipsey back out again you move the low dispsey to the other side and put the high dipsey in the rod holder. Then go get your low dipsey and put it back in rod holder?


No. If you get a fish on your high dipsey, even if it does not trip, the fish will pull the dipsey up in the water column so that as you trip the dipsey (if not already tripped) the fish and dipsey will ride up and over the inside (#1) dipsey.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishnguy said:


> 18ft Sun Runner. 6 rod holders.


i would run 2 dipsy each side,seting 1 and 3,
when you target fish 20' down i set 1 to 40',and 3 is 40' +from 10' to 30',you are looking for fish not exacly where you at ,nothing hapening ad 10' to each seting.
start one side 40' second side 50' change til you find fish,
i use inline bord with 3 oz,target 20' set 40' from bord,if no fish ad 10' til you find fish.
everything is gess work,you have wind,curent and speed,you do not know how deep you runing exacly you do not need exact dept you need fish.
if you relese #1 ,40' and hiting fish,then you duplicate rest off rod's.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> How long of a lead from the dipsey do you run cranks or spoon


You can only run shallow diving cranks behind a dipsey. So P10 or the Renosky you showed are fine. But you cannot run a deep bandit. It pulls too hard and will mess with the dipsey's dive curve.
6 foot leader is what I run with a 9" Amish Outfitter snubber.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> You can only run shallow diving cranks behind a dipsey. So P10 or the Renosky you showed are fine. But you cannot run a deep bandit. It pulls too hard and will mess with the dipsey's dive curve.
> 6 foot leader is what I run with a 9" Amish Outfitter snubber.



Good info. I did not know that you can only run shallow cranks on dipseys. I have some Rapala deep tail dancers and bandits that i would have probably tried.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> Good info. I did not know that you can only run shallow cranks on dipseys. I have some Rapala deep tail dancers and bandits that i would have probably tried.


You can run a deep crank behind a 50 tru-trip and it produces well on some days. But unless you are running big boards you can only run two 50 tru-trips (one of each corner of the boat).


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> You can run a deep crank behind a 50 tru-trip and it produces well on some days. But unless you are running big boards you can only run two 50 tru-trips (one of each corner of the boat).


Interesting...
How would you try to calculate the running depth of that presentation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> How long of a lead from the dipsey do you run cranks or spoon


I don't run cranks but for spoons and harnesses, I use a 6' to 7' seaguar fluro leader.

we could write sever books on trolling and not cover everything. i like divers much better than boards. the deeper diver doesn't use rings. i like then much better than a tipsy.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Petermkerling said:


> Interesting...
> How would you try to calculate the running depth of that presentation??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Like most things it is a bit of a swag. I just use the dive curve for the TT-50. My reasoning is that the deep diving crank will cause the TT-50 not to dive as deep but in turn the deep diving crank will contribute to total depth so I figure they cancel each other out. Advantage of the TT-50 is that you can use it at slow (fall & spring) speeds and if you happen so slow down too much, it will float up (off the bottom). Not like a dipsey which will sink (and get stuck?)


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

One additional thing is that if running multiple dipsys on a side, the higher settings must have the longer leads. So if I want my lures at 35' down I will run 60/70/80 for #1, #2 & #3 settings. If I am not catching I will move #1 up 5 or 10 ft and #3 down 5 or 10ft to see what happens. But you cannot put #1 at a longer lead than #2, etc. 

Probably goes without saying but #3 rod is closest to the bow, then #2 & #1 is closest to the transom. #1 rod tip is just above the water, #2 angled up just a bit above #1 and #3 is up a bit more. See the picture I posted earlier.

And if you have #1 & #2 already out and you want to set #3 you don't need to pull #1 & #2. Drop the #3 on the opposite side of the boat from the #1 & #2. Thumb the spool as you let it out holding the rod tip over where you dropped the dipsey. Watch the counter till you are about 5' short of the lead you are targeting; swing the rod tip up and over the inside dipsy: set the rod in the holder and lock up the reel. Takes a bit of practice but it works just fine. 

*BUT* do not! Do not! Let out that #3 if you even suspect there is a fish on #1 or #2. Even if there is a small fish on either one, it will pull that inside dipsey up and you will snag it as you try to set that #3 dipsey over the top of #1 & #2.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Can anyone post a video on how to tie a rubberband to a dipsey sinker to your line? Looking to use this for the 50+2 method.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> Can anyone post a video on how to tie a rubberband to a dipsey sinker to your line? Looking to use this for the 50+2 method.


I am confused. Not sure what you are asking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> I am confused. Not sure what you are asking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I tie a rubberband to this sinker onto my line?


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Ruberband through the eye of the sinker then loop it over the weight and draw it tight.Wrap the loop over your line then over the weight and draw tight.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

What eye-guy said is correct but you will find it a whole lot easier using a snap wt. 

With 50:50 when pulling in a fish you have to remove the wt before you can get the fish in. Can be done by breaking the rubber band but you risk breaking the line. 

Using a snap wt you just unclip the weight. Off-shore OR-16 clip is what most guys use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

No weights on a dipsy!!
Weights on boards only. also your leads are locked to the dipsy with the length of your leader. Any numbers off your dipsy is from rod tip to dipsy. 
a couple of the questions have me confused like needing a weight on your dipsy? Never!
And the other was a lead to a shallow crank behind a dipsy? I like 6’ leaders but keep them at or under the length of your rods. A ten foot leader on a 7’ rod makes it hard to net a fish. Your dipsy will bottom out on your rod tip and the fish/lure will still be out 10’ and you’ll have to walk to the front of the boat and raise your rod to get the fish close enough to net. 
If that’s what you were asking?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> One additional thing is that if running multiple dipsys on a side, the higher settings must have the longer leads. So if I want my lures at 35' down I will run 60/70/80 for #1, #2 & #3 settings. If I am not catching I will move #1 up 5 or 10 ft and #3 down 5 or 10ft to see what happens. But you cannot put #1 at a longer lead than #2, etc.
> 
> Probably goes without saying but #3 rod is closest to the bow, then #2 & #1 is closest to the transom. #1 rod tip is just above the water, #2 angled up just a bit above #1 and #3 is up a bit more. See the picture I posted earlier.
> 
> ...


this is great info for running dipsies.

never heard of anyone using any kind of extra weight in front of a tipsy. the dipsy will get you as deep as you need to go in Erie on its own. I have had mine set deep enough to bump bottom in 65'. and with more line out I believe it would have gone a little deeper.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> If you are running more than one Dipsy on a side and you do get a tangle make sure to bring both rods in at the same time otherwise you will get an horrendous tangle! Don’t ask how I know.
> 
> Once you get comfortable with the Dipsy’s they are awesome. You can run 4 a side but it takes a lot of experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> If you are running more than one Dipsy on a side and you do get a tangle make sure to bring both rods in at the same time otherwise you will get an horrendous tangle! Don’t ask how I know.
> 
> Once you get comfortable with the Dipsy’s they are awesome. You can run 4 a side but it takes a lot of experience.
> 
> ...


I like your system! Best way to prevent problems when fishing with friends who are not experienced in the art of trolling!


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

threeten said:


> No weights on a dipsy!!
> Weights on boards only. also your leads are locked to the dipsy with the length of your leader. Any numbers off your dipsy is from rod tip to dipsy.
> a couple of the questions have me confused like needing a weight on your dipsy? Never!
> And the other was a lead to a shallow crank behind a dipsy? I like 6’ leaders but keep them at or under the length of your rods. A ten foot leader on a 7’ rod makes it hard to net a fish. Your dipsy will bottom out on your rod tip and the fish/lure will still be out 10’ and you’ll have to walk to the front of the boat and raise your rod to get the fish close enough to net.
> If that’s what you were asking?


I was referring to the type of sinker some refer to as a dipsey sinker when pulling boards. All good. I get the confusion. 


Today, tried the 50 ft 2oz at several different leads and couldnt get a fish. Went to all dipsey divers in 52 fow ran spoons 40ft down and did well. Got a 8lb channel cat that put up a good fight.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> I was referring to the type of sinker some refer to as a dipsey sinker when pulling boards. All good. I get the confusion.
> 
> 
> Today, tried the 50 ft 2oz at several different leads and couldnt get a fish. Went to all dipsey divers in 52 fow ran spoons 40ft down and did well. Got a 8lb channel cat that put up a good fight.


my hot program today was let out 20 clip on 2 oz then 60 more total of 80 back. This same set worked with 70 and 100 as well. Sometimes on a calm lake the snap weighs we’ll help move baits up and down in the column while the boats turns in either 
direction triggering bites. Less line out the better too why go 125-175 if you don’t have too


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> my hot program today was let out 20 clip on 2 oz then 60 more total of 80 back. This same set worked with 70 and 100 as well. Sometimes on a calm lake the snap weighs we’ll help move baits up and down in the column while the boats turns in either
> direction triggering bites. Less line out the better too why go 125-175 if you don’t have too


How deep were your cranks at 20+2oz+60? What kind of cranks were you pulling?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Just checking to make sure I'm doing this right. Your line (I'm using braid) ties directly to your dipsey? Does your leader tie directly to your dipsey (I'm not using a snubber right now) as well? Then put a snap on the end of the leader so you you can change lures quickly.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishnguy said:


> Just checking to make sure I'm doing this right. Your line (I'm using braid) ties directly to your dipsey? Does your leader tie directly to your dipsey (I'm not using a snubber right now) as well? Then put a snap on the end of the leader so you you can change lures quickly.


make leeder one end snap second end snap and swivel.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

fishnguy said:


> Just checking to make sure I'm doing this right. Your line (I'm using braid) ties directly to your dipsey? Does your leader tie directly to your dipsey (I'm not using a snubber right now) as well? Then put a snap on the end of the leader so you you can change lures quickly.


Braid should have a #2 snap or swivel on it. Attach to dipsy. Leader should have a #2 snap on one end and a #2 swivel on the other. Leader should be the length of your rod. If running spoons or harnesses, the leader swivel goes on the spoon. If running a shallow diving crank, the leader snap goes on the crank. Regardless, the other end of the leader goes on the dipsy.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

